
2206225:2017 – McGuire VS Capgemini Final Hearing on Sexual Discrimination - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/Cecilia16_/status/1051495695994298370
======
DyslexicAtheist
Capgemini is a dumpster fire of sexual discrimination, see also other cases:
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3126251/Former-
fema...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3126251/Former-female-
corporate-star-work-100-hours-week-developed-shingles-male-colleagues-given-
preferential-treatment.html)

we need to stand up against these corporate bullies and misogyny. If you are
in London tomorrow and able to attend her hearing please do.

